# SIMOTION SCOUT V4.3 vs V4.4



## paescheh (7 November 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Nach etlichen Stunden im Labor mal wieder eine kleine Frage an euch, da Ihr da wohl den besseren Überblick habt.

Ich habe ein Projekt auf dem SIMOTION Scout und möchte nun eine Comfort Panel 7" einbinden. So weit ich weiss muss ich dies mit dem TIA Portal V13 programmieren und anschliessend die Geräte_Tags mit der SIMOTION ansteuern bzw. einlesen. In der Dokumentation heisst es, dass ich dazu ein SIMOTION Scout V4.4 verwenden muss, doch momentan verwende ich die Version V4.3.

An unserer Uni könnten wir, soweit ich unseren Dozenten verstanden habe, auf V4.4 updaten. Soll ich nun mein Projekt updaten? Habe ich von V4.4 einen Mehrwert? Und ist es wirklich eine Voraussetzung?

Besten Dank im Voraus für eure Mühe
Pascal


----------



## ChristophD (7 November 2014)

Hallo,

ja für die Anbindung brauchst du zwingend einen Scout TIA V4.4 und Scout V4.4.
Zuerst muss das Projektformat auf V4.4 hochgezogen werden, das erledigst du mit dem Scout V4.4.
Um dann die SIMOTION Tags im TIA nutzen zu können kannst du entweder den PLC Proxy verwenden oder das komplette SIMOTION Projekt nach TIA V13 migrieren.
In beiden Fällen benötigst du zwingend einen Scout TIA V4.4.

Ob Dir darüber hinaus noch weitere Sachen einen Mehrwert bringen musst du selber entscheiden, ein kurzer Überblick der neuen Funktionen:

Die wichtigsten neuen Funktionen sind:


SIMOTION inside TIA Portal (SCOUT TIA)
Viele Abrundungen in SCOUT V4.4 (z. B. Unterordner im Projektnavigator, Steuern in KOP/FUP, Funktion „gehe zu“ in allen Editoren, neuer Betriebsartenschalter)
Erweiterung bei Trace-Funktionen (z. B. Trace auf Speicherkarte)
Erweiterung bei Runtime-Funktionen (z. B. Textdateien auf Speicherkarte)
Erweiterung der Funktionen für Handling (z. B. Bahnsteuertafel, Abrundung der Standard-Kinematiken,  kundenspezifische Transformationsschnittstelle)
Safety Integrated Funktionsumfang entsprechend SINAMICS V4.7
SIMOTION als Shared I-Device
Erweiterungen bei Utilities & Applications (z. B. neue Version des Projektgenerators SIMOTION easyProject; der Projektgenerator kann jetzt direkt aus SCOUT aufgerufen werden kann)
Neue Benutzerverwaltung bei SIMOTION IT (keine Default-Passworte, mehrere Security-Level, ...)

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## paescheh (10 November 2014)

Besten Dank. Dann werde ich heute Nachmittag das Update einspielen.

Habe ich nichts zu befürchten, dass mein Projekt im Anschluss nicht mehr funktioniert? Updatet SCOUT das Projekt automatisch auf V4.4 beim ersten Mal öffnen?

Besten Dank für den Überblick. Gerade Bahnkurven könnten für uns auch interessant sein.
Wir müssen mit dem Motor ein definiertes Geschwindigkeitsprofil abfahren, dies muss glaube ich irgendwie über Kurvenscheibenfunktionen erfolgen.

Gruss
Pascal


----------



## ChristophD (10 November 2014)

Hi,

naja ist schon a bißerl mehr als nur nen Update 
Eventuell musst du vorher noch Step7 auf SP4 hochziehen.

Beim ersten öffnen wird das Projekt auf das Format V4.4 konvertiert, die Geräteversionen bleiben weiterhin die projektierten.
Wenn Du auch die FW V4.4 einsetzen willst dann musst du im HWConfig einen Gerätetausch machen auf die neue Version.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## paescheh (14 November 2014)

Hab es nun entlich geschaft wieder am Projekt zu arbeiten. Die Version V4.4 habe ich nun installiert, jedoch kann ich den Geräte-Proxy im TIA Portal immer noch nicht initialisieren...
Muss ich irgendetwas im SCOUT konfigurieren, damit ich auf das .mcp File zugreifen kann oder hat beim Update irgendetwas nicht funktioniert?

Gruss und besten Dank, bin leider wirklich langsam ratlos...


----------



## ChristophD (14 November 2014)

Hi,

fragt sich halt was genau du installiert hast.
Für den Proxy brauchst du Scout TIA V4.4.0.2, damit wir dann  der Simotion Proxy im TIA verwendbar.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## paescheh (14 November 2014)

Guten Morgen,

Also ich habe das Siemens Scout V4.3 auf Siemens Scout V4.4 geupdatet. Jetzt habe ich die Version Simenes Scout V4.4.0.2. Ist das dasselbe wie Scout TIA V4.4 oder verwende ich ein falsches Programm?

Gruss
Pascal


----------



## ChristophD (14 November 2014)

Hi,

nein das ist nur der Scout für die Classic Linie passend zu einem Step 7 V5.x.
Für das Arbeiten mit SIMOTION im TIA Portal V13 benötigst du dann noch den Scout TIA V4.4.0.2, der übernimmt dann die Integration in die TIA Welt.
Der müsste auf der VOL4 zu finden sein, die Installationsvoraussetzung dafür ist ein TIA Portal V13.0.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## paescheh (14 November 2014)

Hi,

Phu...habe jetzt gerade noch die weiere CD mit der Beschriftung Scout TIA gesehen. Ich werde diese dann wohl auch noch installieren 
Arbeitet dieses Programm dann im Hintergrund und sollte der Geräte-Proxy dann übe das TIA Portal V13 möglich sein?

Besten Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## ChristophD (14 November 2014)

Hi,

wenn du mit dem Proxy arbeitet dann läuft es gar nicht 
Für den Proxy liefert es lediglich die Daten zu aus dem Classic V4.4 Projekt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## paescheh (15 November 2014)

Hi,

Besten Dank. Genau das war das Problem  Ich konnte es so dann gestern nun zum laufen bringen. Funktioniert nun einwandfrei 

Gruss Pascal


----------

